# Good Tank? :)



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

i've been searching nice and hard to find the perfect 10gal upgrade for my male VT and his neon tetra friends... does this one seem good?
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11164161&lmdn=Fish+Sale&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo

i'm going to need to save up/earn a little more $ lol but it seems great. and it's on sale :3

and do you think i would need to baffle the filter for my betta's delicate fins?
thanks <3


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I have no experience with that tank, but when I upgraded to 10 gals I was so thrilled with it! I do baffle my current whisper tetra filter so I would imagine baffling would be a good idea? Please share pics once you get one, I love seeing all the homes!


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

hahaa i will. and yah i have a tetra 3i filter for my betta in his current home and he seems okay with it unbaffled... the current pushes him away a little but it doesnt seem to bother him.

and yah lol imma teenager with $33 in my wallet right now BAHAHA so i willl try and earn some allowance quickly  since the tank is $60.
i will prob try to earn $30 more. cause tax hahaa.

and once i buy the tank i'm going to have to cycle it... do you want me to post pix during the cycle or once the cycling is done and my VT,Zuko, is in it?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Photos of just the tank and your setup would be nice as well as photos with Zuko


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*That 10G tank kit is normally $80*

So if you want the tank @ that price , you need to earn extra money quick. 

The Marineland LED is one of the NICER kits out on the market but BEWARE of the LED condensation issue. 

You may be able to find that whole setup from a PREVIOUS owner for $40 if you keep your eyes open. Check the ads local to your neighborhood & you might come across one.

The bio-wheel filter included is better that what you'll find in most, but it will still require a prefilter & something extra to mitigate water flow from the output.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

LOVE LOVE LOVE this tank. I have it set up as a shrimp tank however. the LED night light is really cool and you can see the shrimp scooting about at night.
The Biowheel is a little strong however. You will definitely want to baffle the filter.


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

MSG said:


> So if you want the tank @ that price , you need to earn extra money quick.
> 
> The Marineland LED is one of the NICER kits out on the market but BEWARE of the LED condensation issue.
> 
> ...


what's ther condensation issue? and yah, i'm working on it  i think it ends in like a few weeks i'm not sureee


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

happypappy said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE this tank. I have it set up as a shrimp tank however. the LED night light is really cool and you can see the shrimp scooting about at night.
> The Biowheel is a little strong however. You will definitely want to baffle the filter.


 
okay :3 cool hahaa and how should i baffle the filter? is there an easy way? and also.... the holes the water get sucked up in for the filter... are they big? i don't want Zuko getting stuck in it :-(


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

I added a fluval sponge on the update ( the small one about $3.00 ) The prevent the shrimplets from getting sucked up into the filter -- I am sure that will keep you bettas tail safe. Plus the sponge make a good biofilter source --- just rinse peridically in treated water.

Let me know if you baffle and how you did it. I am going to try soon.


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

okay!!! i'm not too excited about the cycling lol i hope it doesn't taake tooooo long. :| and so do i just like rubber band the sponge to the intake?

and good news:-D i showed my dad this tank online and he said he will pay for half :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D woohoo i already have enough $ all we have to do is buy more gravel,extra cartridges, decors, and pure ammonia for the cycling


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

*fluval sponge*

The fluval sponge that I use has a small opening the goes over the filter intake. Nothing else is needed. I am really happy with the way it is working so far.


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! cool haha and can i find it at petsmart?
also, so there is no hole at the bottom of the sponge... just the top to connect it to the filter?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

This might be a stupid question but do you think a sponge like that would work on the outflow if you cut it open one way and kind of "clamped" it onto the lip? (If that makes sense, haha.) I don't know how large they are and all my filters are internal as opposed to HOB.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

yep -- like a cap.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

The PetCo in my area is having a 1 dollar per gallon sale. So 10 gallons are 10$ as of now


----------



## anthonyt20 (Jan 5, 2011)

i think its a good deal


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

*walmart 5 gal*

Walmart has a 5 gal LED for $30. Says it is glass, but I am checkiing that ut today. Also has hood, filter, etc. but no heater I think. The 5 gal hood fluro or incand if almost $25!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I have two of walmarts 5 gallon LEDs. I love them. The hoods are kind of cheap and the lights are small and compact... So useless if you have live plants, and great otherwise.
My favorite thing about the kit is the filter has a high/low flow switch that is PERFECT! And also quiet


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

well i'm getting a 10gal cause i'm gunna have 4-5 neon tetras and a male VT betta, so i need that size lol. and yah my dad and i looked at it today and the filter seeems really good and looks like it has a screen to protect.... uhh... fish vaccum lol

i'm going to do a little more research on how good this tank is; i want Zuko to be happy :-D


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Walmart also has a ten gallon kit but idk about that one... My ten gallon was given to me by my brother.


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

yah i've been looking for a tank that includes:
-10gal
-included heater
-filter
-and LED lights

so i found this one and omgee we might be gettin' it tomorrow :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

I got the 5 gal walmart with led and it is going back. the Led light is laughable!!!!!!there are better tanks out there. The marineland 10 gallon with LED and biowheel filtration is still the best i have seen.


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

and from reviews on that tank i heard the filter comes with too many parts and is bigger that the tank... is that true??


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I just bought this tank the heater is awesome the led light is awesome has a daytime/nighttime switch, the filter is a bit of a monster it does 100 gph so basically that means every 6 minutes it has filtered all the water.I just dont see a way to baffle it down I am going to think about it for a few days and see what I can come up with and it comes with one of the stick on outside themometers but the led hood is the real appeal of this tank be it they are 20 bucks or more by themselves


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

cool thanks  i'm looking forward to getting it! i will hopefully have it by this sunday.... i'm SO busy studying for Mid-terms :shock:


----------



## Wholystang (Jan 8, 2013)

I also just bought this tank and I love it! Its so nice looking, and the blue shimmering light is pretty cool at night. I cant wait to get my fish into it! I don't think you can go wrong with this aquarium! 

P.S. The filter is crazy strong, ill be trying the foam sock for the input as well!

Justin


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

do you think my betta will get stuck in the input if i don't baffle it?


----------



## Wholystang (Jan 8, 2013)

My beta has swam right up against the intake and it has been fine. However, the flow is really strong and jostles him about when hes in the middle. I will be trying to baffle it to stop it from being so strong. 

Also, I have to turn it off to feed him. And, even when I do, the food doesn't float in this water for some reason. Ill have to look into that. But the tank is gorgeous, and the heater works really well though.


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

I have the tank you're looking at, and I've had it for a year now. I really love it. The lighting, heater and filter are fantastic. But like others have mentioned the filter is a little strong. My fish seem to do fine with it however, but they are tetras. There are ways of muffling the flow though. I think you'll be really happy with it if you get it.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

*intake issue with biowheel filter solved*

This biowheel filter is strong! I am going to try and baffle mine also. But the solution to the intake is to purchase a fluval sponge filter (no. 1). It is less than $3.00 and just slides onto the intake. Instant protection against fins getting trapped AND provides bio media that is healthy to the tank. I have cherry shrimp in this tank and they are always on this filter picking up some nutrition!!!!


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

wow thanks for all the tips and advice guys!! :-D what i will do is once my tank is ready and cycled i will test my betta and the tetras and just see how they do with the forces of the filter and stuff. i will post again on here once i get the tank!!!!! which will hopefully be soon LOL:lol:


----------

